# i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle quando ritornavano



## zipp404

Mi domando se non fosse più corretto sostituire quel *'quando ritornavano'* nel contesto citato con il futuro anteriore *'sarebbero ritornate'*:

«Avevamo la cucina piena di piatti sporchi, anche perché avevamo la lavastoviglie rotta. Matilde dopo pranzo se n'è andata a dormire dicendo che i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle *quando* *ritornavano*.» [Ginzburg, _Caro Michele_]

*Grazie*!


----------



## fedevet

certo..è assolutamente più corretto dire "quando sarebbero ritornate"


----------



## Magali78

Ciao Zipp

Certamente non sono la persona più adatta a risponderti, ma "sarebbero ritornate" non è un futuro anteriore ma un condizionale composto.
Esiste un futuro che si chiama "Futuro nel passato", formato col condizionale composto:

Per esempio:   _*Marco mi ha detto che sarebbe tornato lunedì!*_
Questa situazione Marco mi ha detto nel sabato e oggi è martedì!
Ma non è il caso della frase.

Analizzando la frase di Ginzburg, abbiamo due tempi diversi: *Prima le gemelle devono arrivare e dopo devono lavare i piatti. * Non sono situazione simultanee e dal mio punto di vista, sarebbe strano usare gli stessi tempi verbali come suggerisci.

Una possibilità sarebbe usare la struttura del Futuro Anteriore cambiando il verbo "avrebbero lavati" per il futuro semplice e "ritornavano" per il futuro composto, ma così cambierebbe anche il senso della frase. Usando il Futuro indicherebbe che le sorelle laveranno i piatti. Con il condizionale composto, mi pare che le sorelle non li laveranno e è questo il senso che Ginzburg vuole dare!


----------



## zipp404

Si tratta di un errore di terminologia.  Ho voluto dire _condizionale passato_. _*'Sarebbe ritornate'*_ è logico e corretto nel contesto citato. L'uso dell'imperfetto è colloquiale ed è un tipico aspetto dell'arte letteraria di Natalia Ginzburg.


----------



## marco.cur

Per me è  meglio "quando ritornavano".


----------



## icequeen-

A mio avviso, suona meglio "al loro ritorno".


----------



## Gommik

zipp404 said:


> Si tratta di un errore di terminologia.  Ho voluto dire _condizionale passato_. _*'Sarebbe ritornate'*_ è logico e corretto nel contesto citato. L'uso dell'imperfetto è colloquiale ed è un tipico aspetto dell'arte letteraria di Natalia Ginzburg.



Chiedo scusa, non sarebbe ancora più corretto scrivere "quando *fossero *ritornate" ?
Ieri, leggendo _Nikawa_, ho trovato una costruzione simile e c'è l'uso del congiuntivo, non del condizionale. Sono costruzioni equivalenti? E' un dubbio che gradirei ardentemente che qualcuno mi levasse. 
Molte grazie.


----------



## marco.cur

È sicuro che le gemelle sarebbero ritornate, quindi il congiuntivo non va bene.

... nel caso fossero ritornate


----------



## viaipi

icequeen- said:


> A mio avviso, suona meglio "al loro ritorno".


 sono d'accordo.


----------



## Gommik

Grazie. Ora è tutto chiaro.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Gommik said:


> Chiedo scusa, non sarebbe ancora più corretto scrivere "quando *fossero *ritornate" ?
> Ieri, leggendo _Nikawa_, ho trovato una costruzione simile e c'è l'uso del congiuntivo, non del condizionale. Sono costruzioni equivalenti? E' un dubbio che gradirei ardentemente che qualcuno mi levasse.
> Molte grazie.



Anche secondo me


----------



## arthurlee

Gommik said:


> Chiedo scusa, non sarebbe ancora più corretto scrivere "quando *fossero *ritornate" ?


Concordo pienamente. Ma come dice icequeen, "al loro ritorno" sarebbe ancor più scorrevole


----------



## Gommik

Anche io sono per la soluzione più piana "al loro ritorno", ma questo non cancella i dubbi riguardanti la costruzione della frase. 
Sulla _Grammatica della lingua italiana_ di Marcello Sensini, trovo scritto: "Come tempo relativo, in dipendenza da un tempo del passato, specialmente nelle proposizioni oggettive, soggettive e interrogative indirette, il condizionale passato si usa per indicare un fatto che si sarebbe potuto realizzare in un'epoca successiva: <Pensavo che _sarebbe tornato_ per tempo>; <Era chiaro a tutti che le cose _sarebbero finite_ malamente>; <Gli domandai se _sarebbe partito_>. Spesso, in questi casi, in dipendenza da verbi che esprimono speranza, previsione, timore, promessa e simili, il condizionale passato si usa al posto del congiuntivo imperfetto: la differenza tra la costruzione con il condizionale passato e quella con il congiuntivo imperfetto è minima, ma la prima sottolinea chiaramente che l'evento sperato, temuto o previsto, deve intendersi riferito ad un momento futuro rispetto al tempo della reggente: es. <Speravo che mi _aiutassero_/che mi _avrebbero aiutato_" (pag. 160)
Da ciò dedico che si debba usare il condizionale, e che quindi la costruzione corretta sia "*sarebbero tornate*". 
E' così anche per voi? Gradirei molto altri pareri. Grazie mille.


----------



## zipp404

> Anche io sono per la soluzione più piana "al loro ritorno", ma questo non cancella i dubbi riguardanti la costruzione della frase.


 
Esatto. Per cui motivo mi permetto di riporre la stessa domanda ma in modo diverso:

*Sono ambedue le costruzione possibili?* cioè quella (*a*) usando la forma del condizionale passato *sarebbero tornate* e quella (*b*) con la forma del congiuntivo trapassato *fossero tornate*.

(*a*) «Matilde dopo pranzo se n'è andata a dormire dicendo che i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle *quando* *sarebbero ritornate*.» 

(*b*) «Matilde dopo pranzo se n'è andata a dormire dicendo che i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle *quando* *fossero ritornate*.» 

*Tesi **1.* Tra (*a*) e (*b*) c'è una differenza riguardo a un _atteggiamento di certeza o incertezza_ da parte di chi parla. 

*Tesi **2. * Una tale differenza non c'entra per niente. In questo caso ci vuole il congiuntivo trapassato e basta.

_Grazie!_​


----------



## paolopt

"Al loro ritorno" è corretto perchè in pratica elimina il verbo e la sua coniugazione.

Se invece si vuole utilizzare l'azione del "ritornare", è corretto sia dire "quando fossero ritornate" sia "quando sarebbero ritornate". La differenza principale tra i due modi, a mio avviso, sta nel fatto che il primo lascia spazio all'incertezza del ritorno, il secondo solo al momento del ritorno.


----------



## zipp404

Tesi numero 1. Grazie!


----------



## marco.cur

Quindi è  possibile che le gemelle si diano alla fuga per non lavare i piatti?


----------



## zipp404

> «Avevamo la cucina piena di piatti sporchi, anche perché avevamo la lavastoviglie rotta. Matilde dopo pranzo se n'è andata a dormire dicendo che i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle *quando* *ritornavano*.» [Ginzburg, _Caro Michele_]


 
Dal contesto pare che Matilde voglia dare a intendere che sia SICURA che le gemelle ritorneranno e che laveranno i piatti al loro ritorno. Perciò ponevo la domanda _nel primo post_ se si potesse sostituire l'uso colloquiale di quel *'quando* *ritornavo'* con la forma del condizionale passato *'quando* *sarebbero ritornate'*.

Matilde non ha nessuna intenzione di lavare i piatti. Non ne ha voglia. Vuole andarsene a dormire ed evita di fare il suo dovere dicendo, "non preocuparti, quei piatti le gemelle li laveranno quando ritorneranno".


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Rileggendo meglio:



Gommik said:


> Spesso, in questi casi, in dipendenza da verbi che esprimono speranza, previsione, timore, promessa e simili, il condizionale passato si usa al posto del congiuntivo imperfetto: la differenza tra la costruzione con il condizionale passato e quella con il congiuntivo imperfetto è minima, ma *la prima sottolinea chiaramente che l'evento sperato, temuto o previsto, deve intendersi riferito ad un momento futuro rispetto al tempo della reggente*: es. <Speravo che mi _aiutassero_/che mi _avrebbero aiutato_" (pag. 160)
> .



dice che si usa il condizionale passato quando l'azione della subordinata è futura rispetto alla principale. Ora, se non mi sbaglio (e potrei benissimo farlo) nella frase "i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle quando *tornare*", la principale è "i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle" e la subordinata (temporale) è "quando *tornare*". Mi sembra ovvio che l'azione della subordinata avviene prima della principale, e dunque non è futura. Se la subordinata fosse futura rispetto alla principale, ciò significherebbe che prima le gemelle laverebbero i piatti, e poi arriverebbero a casa.
Se non ho fatto errori di ragionamento, la conclusione è che è più corretto usare il congiuntivo.

Aspetto smentite


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, ElFrikiChino. Adesso è chiaro.  Per ricominciare: Matilde dopo pranzo se n'è andata a dormire dicendo che i piatti li avrebbero lavati le gemelle *quando* *fossero ritornate*.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Secondo me sì. Ma *non* ci metto la mano sul fuoco


----------



## Gommik

Anche per me è così. Grazie delle delucidazioni. 
Confesso che questa discussione mi ha provocato serie turbe mentali, paranoia, insonnia, allucinazioni, vista sdoppiata, amnesia.


----------

